# NEW Plow, lights, and equipment pics!!!



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright so I went ahead and got a brand new plow for my truck. Its a Meyer 7.5. Yes Meyer, but its what 90% of the people run in my area. I fair amount use western. I was extremeley surprised it only dropped 3/4" I cranked the T-Bars 3 turns now it only drops a 1/2". I also made a new mount for the atv warning light and got a new whelen slimlighter led for my truck. Heres some pics, The first one is the night I got it:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

had to plow 2 places the day after I got it







where I keep it when its not on the truck







And my new Truck magnets


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

New rubber flap for the atv, painted the plow, and the new switch an all for the light














New whelen slimlighter







pic of it on in the day, I will have to make a video of the lights at night







plow controls, switches for lights etc


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet truck
is that backrack homemade?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes it is heres a link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60201


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Those back wheels look like thier about to come off the ground! Better put something back there. Otherwise looks good. let me know how the 1500 does with plowing. I know i would never put one on mine.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey there your Meyer looks Great. I also just picked up a Meyer 8 ft blade this year but i got the ez mount express. i love it. I can plow then run back to the shop drop it in about 5 seconds do whatever and then slap it back on in about 5 seconds. We only paid 4100 with tax for ours in Colorado. That was the main reason we bought it otherwise we would of gotten a curtis or a western. Looks good though.......Happy holidays and Happy plowing.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i like the new blade really nice does your truck have plow prep ?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice setup deere hope we get tons of snow here in SW Pa


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Are you sure that light pole on the ATV is tall enough...


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

you need a deflector for your new meyer


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

You got that from zoresco???? I live in ohio and that's where im getting mine from. Which model plow is that? Which mount did you go with and price?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

which one he went to the one north of pittsburgh (wexford) and then theres one in Turtle creek


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Petr51488;679565 said:


> Those back wheels look like thier about to come off the ground! Better put something back there. Otherwise looks good. let me know how the 1500 does with plowing. I know i would never put one on mine.


its not as bad as it is in the pics, and it naturally sits a bit higher since I added a leaf spring. But I always have a bunch of salt/calcium when plowing. From what I did so far its been great, we don't get huge snowfalls like way up north so I think I should be fine


ACA L&L;679606 said:


> Hey there your Meyer looks Great. I also just picked up a Meyer 8 ft blade this year but i got the ez mount express. i love it. I can plow then run back to the shop drop it in about 5 seconds do whatever and then slap it back on in about 5 seconds. We only paid 4100 with tax for ours in Colorado. That was the main reason we bought it otherwise we would of gotten a curtis or a western. Looks good though.......Happy holidays and Happy plowing.


Thanks, yeah this is the plus it doesn't take long, alot easier that the classic though


mike psd;679615 said:


> i like the new blade really nice does your truck have plow prep ?


thanks, yeah it does probably wouldn't have put one on if it didn't


StoneDevil;679644 said:


> nice setup deere hope we get tons of snow here in SW Pa


thanks yeah me too!!!


KCB;679725 said:


> Are you sure that light pole on the ATV is tall enough...


it is only 3 inches higher than the one I had on last year and that was right in line with my eye when backing up, its a bit shakey but not bad


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

sjosephlawncare;679981 said:


> you need a deflector for your new meyer


Yeah I might put one on soon, I don't have any reall long lots yet though 


SHunter080703;679989 said:


> Looks good.


thanks


Lil'PlowinMan93;680247 said:


> You got that from zoresco???? I live in ohio and that's where im getting mine from. Which model plow is that? Which mount did you go with and price?


yes, zoresco wexford. Meyer ST 7.5. I didn't tell them which mount they just put on the plus, which is alot nicer than the classic. 2 pins light plug and jack


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Yep Its a Meyer


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Superior L & L;680709 said:


> Yep Its a Meyer


yea it is but like I said it will work for me everyone I know uses them


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That a boy, great plow for what ur doing! Your not going to be throwing that away after this year! Im so glad u made the purchase! It will pays it self off, and plus u use it 2 days later! Dont let anyone say "its a meyers", that plow is great for you! I wish you the best of luck! 


Have a great season!




Tim


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice setup, it would look better red though


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks good. 

First 2 plow trucks I had, had Meyer plows on em. Worked great and never had a break down with either. Back then I had the conventional but it looks like they have kept pace with others. 

Did you paint those pull pin handles to be the same color as the truck? 

Take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

sjosephlawncare;679981 said:


> you need a deflector for your new meyer


I plow a good bit of snow with out a flap. theres only one place i do this kinda long drive for a horse farm and its kind of anoyying.



REAPER;681029 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> First 2 plow trucks I had, had Meyer plows on em. Worked great and never had a break down with either. Back then I had the conventional but it looks like they have kept pace with others.
> 
> ...


No they come that way the first gen came with 2 sets of blue pins for the mount then a set of yellow for the blade. You could leave the head gear on the truck. We have a zeresco right here in euclid ohio. Thats where my set up came from.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

everything looked great up until you posted a pic of the John Deere license plate.  j/k


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;680930 said:


> That a boy, great plow for what ur doing! Your not going to be throwing that away after this year! Im so glad u made the purchase! It will pays it self off, and plus u use it 2 days later! Dont let anyone say "its a meyers", that plow is great for you! I wish you the best of luck!
> 
> Have a great season!
> 
> Tim


Thanks alot! Yeah I ppicked it up thursday night and plowed friday morning! Haven't used it since though:crying: its pouring down rain here.


LawnProLandscapes;680954 said:


> nice setup, it would look better red though


I actually like yellow better. Yellow and blue go nice together and with the new magnets it all matches real nice IMO I did want a fisher but there is really no dealers around here, where I brought this the sell fisher but only the HD models?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

REAPER;681029 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> First 2 plow trucks I had, had Meyer plows on em. Worked great and never had a break down with either. Back then I had the conventional but it looks like they have kept pace with others.
> 
> ...


No like KGR said they come like that. Don't worry I am very good about taking care of all my stuff, when you pay for everything yourself you tend to take care of it better


ALC-GregH;681101 said:


> everything looked great up until you posted a pic of the John Deere license plate.  j/k


haha, Yeah I got that for my birthday a while back. I don't really run any JD equipment, I just have a tractor I brought and use at my camp. I have broken that clear cover plate so many times, I think after winter I am going to buy one of those no breakable ones


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

deere615;682821 said:


> haha, Yeah I got that for my birthday a while back. I don't really run any JD equipment, I just have a tractor I brought and use at my camp. I have broken that clear cover plate so many times, I think after winter I am going to buy one of those no breakable ones


Be thankful you don't use john deere stuff, it's not even christmas, and I'm having problems upon problems.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

wizzkid316;682993 said:


> Be thankful you don't use john deere stuff, it's not even christmas, and I'm having problems upon problems.


that thing is 25 years old come on you could rebuild the whole thing for a grand. I have playd on many larger deere products


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

the engine is only a 2001, apparently you have to check the oil more then one time a year. Blew up the engine in october of 01, didn't check it but back in the spring of 01. I'm getting a plow for my truck next year 110% sure, I don't care if I have to rob a bank, it has to happen.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wizzkid316;682993 said:


> Be thankful you don't use john deere stuff, it's not even christmas, and I'm having problems upon problems.


My JD tractor has been good to me, no real problems. If you use that often you should be changing the oil regularly and checking even more


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

deere615;683450 said:


> My JD tractor has been good to me, no real problems. If you use that often you should be changing the oil regularly and checking even more


brad that was my thought u gotta take care of ur stuff


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

deere615;683450 said:


> My JD tractor has been good to me, no real problems. If you use that often you should be changing the oil regularly and checking even more


Your john deere isn't pushing 25 years old though.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;683455 said:


> brad that was my thought u gotta take care of ur stuff


I do take care of my stuff now, I baby my truck, my leave blower, and my main mower. Espessialy my truck, I've been told I drive like a grandma. For 223,000 miles, it runs friken awesome.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wizzkid316;683460 said:


> Your john deere isn't pushing 25 years old though.


right I understand that, but JD is a good name that is why you still have a 25 year old tractor. Save up all that money and keep on a look out for a plow for your truck, you will find a good deal


wizzkid316;683461 said:


> I do take care of my stuff now, I baby my truck, my leave blower, and my main mower. Espessialy my truck, I've been told I drive like a grandma. For 223,000 miles, it runs friken awesome.


223,000 Thats because its a chevywesport


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah 223,000 on the original front end parts, and tranny and engine. It still has it's get up and go. Gotta love it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Short video of the plow, I will try to make a video of my lights


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounded a little squeaky, and that don't move to fast does it? The guy I pulled out today has a boss and his plow is lighting fast.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, why is it so slow? Mine slaps side to side in a split second. Are boss and meyer different?


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

thats very nice looking setup sir should do you a good job


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

My 57 with the truck running is quicker then that. But not much much faster. It sounds like his pivot could be alittle to tight. But it should get alittle quicker.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Petr51488;683646 said:


> Yea, why is it so slow? Mine slaps side to side in a split second. Are boss and meyer different?


I don't think they're the same company like western and fisher. The guy I pulled out yesterday had a boss, and I've plowed with his old truck, with the same plow and when that 8 foot blade jerks back and forth, the hold truck rocks back and forth, up down left and right. It moves now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

wizzkid316;683737 said:


> I don't think they're the same company like western and fisher. The guy I pulled out yesterday had a boss, and I've plowed with his old truck, with the same plow and when that 8 foot blade jerks back and forth, the hold truck rocks back and forth, up down left and right. It moves now.


I am sure what he ment was our boss and meyer diffrent speed wise? and yes a boss is much quicker


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;683777 said:


> I am sure what he ment was our boss and meyer diffrent speed wise? and yes a boss is much quicker


Keep in mind I typed that at 8:20 this morning, so I wasn't all there


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wizzkid316;683504 said:


> Sounded a little squeaky, and that don't move to fast does it? The guy I pulled out today has a boss and his plow is lighting fast.





Petr51488;683646 said:


> Yea, why is it so slow? Mine slaps side to side in a split second. Are boss and meyer different?


Yeah I put some fluid film on there for the squeaks, I think it should loosen after a little more use


santaclause;683660 said:


> thats very nice looking setup sir should do you a good job


Thanks


KGRlandscapeing;683777 said:


> I am sure what he ment was our boss and meyer diffrent speed wise? and yes a boss is much quicker


Yeah I know boss and western are quicker, mine might quicken up a bit over time


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

deere615;684517 said:


> Yeah I put some fluid film on there for the squeaks, I think it should loosen after a little more use
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I know boss and western are quicker, mine might quicken up a bit over time


dont count on it i saw this guy who had a 6.5ft on his jeep with an E60 and that thing wasnt even that fast


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;684549 said:


> dont count on it i saw this guy who had a 6.5ft on his jeep with an E60 and that thing wasnt even that fast


Yeah I am not this has the E-58H. Its fast enough for me, and doesn't jerk the truck around when manuevering it


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Whelen Slimlighter





Whole Truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

You have a nice setup there Brad. I like how the plow is so nice and shiny. Did you spray it with the Fluid Film?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;698373 said:


> You have a nice setup there Brad. I like how the plow is so nice and shiny. Did you spray it with the Fluid Film?


No not yet, I want to see how it does on the first big storm, I think it will be fine.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

deere615;699363 said:


> No not yet, I want to see how it does on the first big storm, I think it will be fine.


brad leave it alone dont wast ur money it will plow just fine with nothing on it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;699556 said:


> brad leave it alone dont wast ur money it will plow just fine with nothing on it.


Yeah the 2 times I plowed with it it did fine. And I have heard of it sticking more when people spray it so... I like FF for rust applications


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

deere615;699622 said:


> Yeah the 2 times I plowed with it it did fine. And I have heard of it sticking more when people spray it so... I like FF for rust applications


yup thats what i have heard.ill put it on the rams for summer thou


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;699637 said:


> yup thats what i have heard.ill put it on the rams for summer thou


Yeah I will spray critcal points in the back. I spray most of the atv plow too. I gotta go buy more probably this week sometime


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Good choice going with the ST 7.5 as opposed to the STL.

The ST is about 130 pounds heavier than the STL.

I have an ST, plows pretty good, can't believe how well it scrapes s h i t.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bladescape2;700860 said:


> Good choice going with the ST 7.5 as opposed to the STL.
> 
> The ST is about 130 pounds heavier than the STL.
> 
> I have an ST, plows pretty good, can't believe how well it scrapes s h i t.


Thanks yeah that model is real popular around here. It seemed to scraped good so far


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;702936 said:


> Nice set-up!


Thanks:waving:


----------

